# Country Chic: Signs of Spring Half-Circle Eyelet Shawl (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 2.50 on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/country-chic

I love knitting with Araucania Botany Lace yarn because its a bit heavier than lace and a bit lighter than fingering, and produces such great stitch definition.

For this half-circle shawl I chose a colorway (1656) that made me think of spring, and I wanted to create a design that was simple but casually elegant.

Its knit from the top down on 3.25mm needles, and the interior increases are done with M1L and M1R to keep them nearly invisible. I used almost all of the 100g skein.

There are rows of quatrefoil eyelets at regularly-spaced intervals. At the bottom of the shawl, youll add a knit-on edging thats a simple garter edging with a single eyelet worked in each right-side row.

The dimensions after blocking are: 
43 x 19 inches (109 x 48.5 cm)


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Charming shawl. It does remind you of Spring. Very nice work.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful. And yes, yarn is very spring-like. Love the flowers in the background as well.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Love your pattern and choice of yarn and colour.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Lovely colors.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty colour.. xo ws


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

not often you get to see a shawl for the variegated yarn, it is lovely. Love that there is not that awful yo's line going down the middle too


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice to hear from so many of you. Glad you like the design!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Very pretty. Wish I could knit like that.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

